# Robert Land Academy



## needhelp (11 Jul 2005)

My son will be attending Robert Land this fall - they do not provide references from past students - just wondering if anyone here has attended this school, and if so, would be willing to share their experience (good or bad).  Thanks so much.


----------



## TCBF (11 Jul 2005)

And this would be on a Military Interest website... why?

Tom


----------



## needhelp (11 Jul 2005)

Because it is a military school


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Jul 2005)

Other than RMC, I'm not aware of any schools here in Canada, or elswhere, that are supported by the CF or DND. Where is this school and what is their mandate?

I guess my next question would be, why are you puttiing your son into a private military academy that you know nothing about?


----------



## Island Ryhno (11 Jul 2005)

http://www.robertlandacademy.com/index.htm Googled it, all the info you want to know!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Jul 2005)

Yup, just checked there and there's lots of info, plus many other links.


----------



## Roy Harding (11 Jul 2005)

Direct quote from the Robert Land Academy website (emphasis is mine):

_Robert Land Academy is a highly structured not-for-profit private military boarding school that has provided a safe, healthy, living and learning environment for boys in grades 6-12 for over 25 years. The military model reinforces the importance of organization, teamwork, discipline and personal responsibility._

This is a private school, based on a "military model" - it has nothing, nor does it claim to have anything, to do with the Canadian Forces.

I'd suggest contacting the school personally, and requesting references from them.  Then contact those references, and ask for OTHER names (which weren't on the list the school gave you).

Good luck.


----------



## needhelp (11 Jul 2005)

We have been looking at and considering this school for the past 6 months - I have researched it as much as I can up to this point and we are flying down to meet with the school at the end of July - www.robertlandacademy.com - they are located about an hour and a half outside of Toronto in Wellandport - they have been in operation for 25 years.   I posted on this forum only because, upon doing a search in google, a post on this message board came up regarding Robert Land so I thought maybe I could get some personal opinions of a student who actually had attended the school.   To date, I have only been able to hear from the Ontario board of education, and other teen help associations which have recommended this school for boys having trouble functioning in the typical public school system.   

I apologize, if I have offended anyone by posting this here - but this has been the closest I've come to getting an actual "testimonial" from someone.


----------



## Island Ryhno (11 Jul 2005)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/29594.0.html That's the thread about the academy. You may want to PM some of the people who posted on that thread as they seem to be in the know.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Jul 2005)

No need to apologize, as no one was offended, nor should they be. It was, and is, worth the shot. Someone here may have gone there. Failing that, I would contact the school and ask for a list of alumni that are willing to speak for the school, I'm sure the Administration has such a list. Best of luck to you and your son.

edit - if you go to the link in the post above, you will find the second last poster went there. Send him a PM and ask him.


----------



## needhelp (11 Jul 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> No need to apologize, as no one was offended, nor should they be. It was, and is, worth the shot. Someone here may have gone there. Failing that, I would contact the school and ask for a list of alumni that are willing to speak for the school, I'm sure the Administration has such a list. Best of luck to you and your son.



Thank you - actually, I have already done that (asked for their alumni list)- and everything else that has been suggested here so far - and I have PM'd the individuals in that thread already - just thought I"d put it out there for anyone else who may have some useful information to offer.

Thanks to all who replied . . . .even the one who suggested I look the school up under google - I'm sure that was meant to be sarcastic . . . .cute though - but not very helpful.  Also might I suggest that some of you pay better attention - I had mentioned in my original post that the school does not provide references . . . . .yet you all still suggest that I ask for them.  Obviously this has been a last resort in gaining any more information on this school - I don't know too many mothers who would ship off their sons to a school they haven't contacted, asked questions of or even viewed the website?????  

If you can't respond with something useful and helpful, maybe you should refrain from doing so, rather then wasting everyone's time stating the obvious over and over again.


----------



## Island Ryhno (11 Jul 2005)

Umm, I suppose that was pointed at me. If you had bothered to look at the other post I made, both were to help you. No sarcasm intended. If you don't want the help, don't ask. We've seen the "ask a question and then the answer I give is wrong" type around too often.


----------



## kincanucks (11 Jul 2005)

Pay no attention to him.


----------



## needhelp (11 Jul 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Pay no attention to him.



I wasn't going to - the barney type avitar says it all  :


----------



## TCBF (11 Jul 2005)

So, how do we think THAT went?

 ;D

Tom


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Jul 2005)

I'll leave it open for a bit to see if you get any USEFUL hits. I won't allow it to turn into a pissing match.

Rhyno,

Leave things be. You tried, bite the bullet, you can take out your frustrations on the Political forum. There's some doozies over there.


----------



## Island Ryhno (11 Jul 2005)

Yup, will do recceguy.


----------



## needhelp (11 Jul 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Umm, I suppose that was pointed at me. If you had bothered to look at the other post I made, both were to help you. No sarcasm intended. If you don't want the help, don't ask. We've seen the "ask a question and then the answer I give is wrong" type around too often.



Well, if you had bothered to look at the original post I made you would see that I was specifically asking for anyone who had ATTENDED the school and could share their personal experience . . . . ..   But thanks -       oh, and you should really have that chip looked at.


----------



## TCBF (11 Jul 2005)

Good advice, well taken.

Tom


----------



## Trinity (11 Jul 2005)

needhelp said:
			
		

> I wasn't going to - the barney type avitar says it all  :



I like her....

Can we keep her..  Please Mike PLEASE.........


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Jul 2005)

needhelp said:
			
		

> Well, if you had bothered to look at the original post I made you would see that I was specifically asking for anyone who had ATTENDED the school and could share their personal experience . . . . ..   But thanks -       oh, and you should really have that chip looked at.



Trinity, 

Nope.

IR heeded the warning and walked away. To bad she couldn't. Done and locked.


----------

